# Husband got divorce papers about an hour ago



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am not sure if he'll file them within a business day or in 6 months. I am a bit of a wreck right now


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Stair:
I understand. My STBX received the paperwork on Wednesday to call in to give pre-marital assets and he has yet to do it. Keeps fiddling around with his new motorcycle. We are stuck in the same house and live separate lives but sometimes it is hell and that is when I need to get that focus back on myself. Forget about him as long as you can, go for a walk, read a good book, play a game anything to get the focus back on yourself. It is amazing how much you will feel. I don't know your situation but I just read on one of these threads that you can not hold a person back that no longer loves you (my case) and to just let them go. Hard but true.
You are going to be okay.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

stair, that is crazy. Big difference between a business day and six months. What is he waiting for, for you to file them? It doesn't make any sense since he is in the same boat as you; you would think he would want to move on. Do you think he is really undecided yet about the D, or maybe because he is just trying to avoid court orders for him to pay. :scratchhead:


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

Can you file first and beat him to the punch? I just flipped through some of your old posts for the backstory. I know you don't really want this divorce, but it's going to happen regardless, may as well rip off the bandaid, right? The breakups and makeups of the past smack of toxicity and you admit that he is not all that great to you anyway. I would file--don't let him drag it out or string you along.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you seen a lawyer????


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Oh yes, my lawyer is the one who sent him the papers. We are going non-contested since there is very little for us to split up. No kids, no assets besides this albatross of a house and some debt that's not complicated.

I am not serving him formally as the papers state exactly what we figured they would say. He needs to review, sign, notarize and return. When I say one day to six months, that is his exact MO. I never know what he's going to take care of like a big boy and what's going to get shuffled under the stack of crap on his desk and forgotten until it's ballooned into a nightmare.


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

staircase said:


> Oh yes, my lawyer is the one who sent him the papers. We are going non-contested since there is very little for us to split up. No kids, no assets besides this albatross of a house and some debt that's not complicated.
> 
> I am not serving him formally as the papers state exactly what we figured they would say. He needs to review, sign, notarize and return. When I say one day to six months, that is his exact MO. I never know what he's going to take care of like a big boy and what's going to get shuffled under the stack of crap on his desk and forgotten until it's ballooned into a nightmare.


Ohhh okay, I get it. Sorry for misunderstanding, though I'm glad to hear you are being strong. I'm surprised to hear there is not a more stringent time limit. Hope he hurries up and gets it over with!


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow! This is not something you shove into a pile and forget about until it resurfaces.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

You obviously don't know my husband. He had his license *suspended* because he was too lazy to pay a speeding ticket.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Sometimes I wish I was that laid back. Not always or nothing would get done; just sometimes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

It's not "laid back." It's ridiculous.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry stair, didn't intend it to be sarcastic. I just meant like sometimes it would be nice to not worry so much about some things. I certainly didn't mean to say it was OK to ignore the law, your marriage, responsibilities, etc.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

oh no!!! I didn't take it that way! We are all so on edge around here, on high alert.

I meant he is ridiculous, which he is. It sounds good in theory I suppose, being able to sleep at night knowing your license is suspended, bills aren't paid and to go boxes are laying all over the house.


----------



## 52flower (Mar 4, 2011)

If he does not submit the required paperwork within the time frame allotted, can you file for "default" divorce? By not following what he is required to do, he gives up his chance to participate and the judge can finalize the divorce without him.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

We are filing non-contested at this point, it hasn't gone to the courts. If he doesn't do anything I'll go ahead and file myself then he'll have a chance to blow it off in court as well.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

staircase said:


> We are filing non-contested at this point, it hasn't gone to the courts. If he doesn't do anything I'll go ahead and file myself then he'll have a chance to blow it off in court as well.


I was going to suggest this but you are already ahead of me. Even though you are pursuing a "non-contested" divorce, I think you'll find that your providing him the paperwork with the terms was also legally "serving" him. So there should be no reason to wait for him to sign anything. It would be nice if he did, but if he's that much of a procrastinator you can file without him. You might even benefit if he doesn't show up in court.


----------

